
Facebook Wants to Help You Be a Better Citizen - dgolub93
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-wants-to-help-you-be-a-better-citizen-1490630400
======
dwe3000
I kind of find it a fitting irony. An article which I want to read because the
title - while probably click bait - irks me enough to raise my interest
because someone else - a corporation that uses me as its product, no less - is
going to define for me what being a better citizen is ... this article is
blocked unless you subscribe.

